# Sticky  Privacy in this section



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Gents,

We've mentioned this before, but I'm going to make this a sticky thread to highlight the code of trust that's supposed to preside over your section, about not discussing anything said in here on the open forums, other sites, social networking places etc. We can't censor what anyone talks about out in the real world of course, but we just ask that content written in here isn't leaked out onto other sites please.

We have exactly the same code of confidentiality in our admin section and it's never been broken since DW began, so I don't see any reason why it should be any different in here.

The consequences for this communal trust being breached, if there's sufficient evidence, will be exclusion from this part of the site, and possibly from DW altogether.

Thanks
DW Team

Please note this is an old thread redone as the staff member has left now.


----------

